# When the ATITOOL 0.0.23 will become official ??



## Vasot (Nov 24, 2004)

With the new Catalyst Control Center (from Cats 4.11 ) it seems ATITOOL 0.022 it is unsupported with the new Ovedrive

(Whatever OC you do with ATITOOL it still says 500\500 in Overdrive something that did not happened with the previous Cats)


When the new 0.0.23 will become Official ?? (and hope supporting the newest Catalyst Overdrive)


----------



## zealot`grr (Nov 28, 2004)

I guess that's up to wizzard


----------

